# crafts made from animal parts



## contrary2ordinary (Aug 26, 2006)

Are there any legal issues regarding selling crafts made from animal parts such as deer or elk antlers?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Not a problem as long as the were legally obtained... Not poached ect... I make custom pens out of antler all the time....


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

As a State and Federal licensed Taxidermist, I know that Black Bear and any part of a Bird of prey, or song bird, will get you in to serious trouble!
You were very smart to have asked that question, somewhere inside your head there must have been alarm bells going off. It will be in your best interests to (not just take our advice) check on what animal part(s)you want to work with, and the find out for yourself for sure! 
You don't want to be like the lady from the Ann Arbor Street Art Fest. She was led out in handcuffs (in front of everyone!) because she had one Blue Jay feather and one Cardinal feather incorporated into a painting she had done.

Mitch


----------



## contrary2ordinary (Aug 26, 2006)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> As a State and Federal licensed Taxidermist, I know that Black Bear and any part of a Bird of prey, or song bird, will get you in to serious trouble!
> You were very smart to have asked that question, somewhere inside your head there must have been alarm bells going off. It will be in your best interests to (not just take our advice) check on what animal part(s)you want to work with, and the find out for yourself for sure!
> You don't want to be like the lady from the Ann Arbor Street Art Fest. She was led out in handcuffs (in front of everyone!) because she had one Blue Jay feather and one Cardinal feather incorporated into a painting she had done.
> 
> Mitch


Not doing anything that subversive. I just want to make some things from antlers.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

contrary2ordinary said:


> Not doing anything that subversive. I just want to make some things from antlers.


As far as from legally obtained antlers, no problem.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> As a State and Federal licensed Taxidermist, I know that Black Bear and any part of a Bird of prey, or song bird, will get you in to serious trouble! Mitch


Need to also include migratory bird feathers. 

I almost had a dream catcher confiscated at a hunter check on I-80 in Nebraska because there were what "looked like Canada goose feathers" on it. The Fed officer said they couldn't prove they were goose after checking it. Also said there was no way the could prove they were wild not domestic Canada goose when I asked him about that.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

you might want to review the LACEY Act

here 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lacey_Act

looks like I still remember something my college degree


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

So isnt there a season on geese?? Arent feathers a legal take??


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

CL-Lewiston said:


> So isnt there a season on geese?? Arent feathers a legal take??


Legal to take. Illegal to buy/sell.

Sorry I realize now I did not make it clear that I had BOUGHT the dream catcher.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

The above is 100% correct, under no conditions may migratory birds or parts of, be sold. I have seen some great glass coffee tables with wood ducks or other types cased in glass in the middle of a table that would be very expensive if they were legal to sell but they are not. Anyone that goes to the Duck Unlimited Banquets/auctions has probably experienced and/or talked about this issue.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Is it legal to give away turkey feathers & feet to an Anishnabe friend who uses them in their Pow Wow Regalia?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

itchn2fish said:


> Is it legal to give away turkey feathers & feet to an Anishnabe friend who uses them in their Pow Wow Regalia?


Yes, as long as legally taken.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

I don't get it 

If I find a Blue jay feather on the ground in the woods it is against the law to put it on some art to sell?
Can I use an eagle feather found on the ground for my own stuff?

Must be because some yahoos would go out and kill just for feathers.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Overdew said:


> I don't get it
> 
> If I find a Blue jay feather on the ground in the woods it is against the law to put it on some art to sell?
> Can I use an eagle feather found on the ground for my own stuff?


No



Overdew said:


> Must be because some yahoos would go out and kill just for feathers


Yes, part of it.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Overdew said:


> I don't get it
> 
> If I find a Blue jay feather on the ground in the woods it is against the law to put it on some art to sell?
> Can I use an eagle feather found on the ground for my own stuff?





boehr said:


> No


No to which question? Or, no to both?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

NO to both Q's


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No to questions, yes to yahoos.


----------

